# Internet in Anwendungen langsam



## metno (28. Juni 2005)

Bei mir ist das Internet langsam. Aber nur auf einem PC und nur bei Programmen (Browser, MSN, MediaPlayer). Downlaoden funktioniert mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Was könnte das Problem sein?


----------



## NomadSoul (28. Juni 2005)

ggf Port priorisierung *ob man das so schreibt* =) 
bei welchem Provider bist Du denn, es könnte nä,lich sein das dein Provider (ja sowas machen die) ggf gewisse Ports nach untengebremst hat.


----------



## metno (4. Juli 2005)

Nein am Provider kann es nicht liegen, denn beim zweiten PC der ans Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, funktioniert es problemlos. Ich habe damals Panda Antivirus installiert, und seit dann geht es nicht mehr. Dieses habe ich aber schon längstens wieder gelöscht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich an diesen Tag noch etwas installiert habe.


----------

